# Knicks Workout: Gordon Klaiber



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A source said Klaiber emerged as the greatest revelation in an otherwise drab four-day Orlando camp that ended yesterday with Brown already in the Hamptons. Knick brass was astounded Klaiber hadn't been invited to the actual camp. The Knicks were intrigued enough to invite Klaiber for another workout in Westchester in 10 days. Brown has run all the Westchester workouts, but it's uncertain if he'll still be coach by then.
> 
> 
> As far as Klaiber, the Knicks were concerned he wasn't in tip-top shape, but were intrigued he can play the position they need most - an athletic, tall, sweet-shooting small forward. It would appear a major stretch to take him with the 29th pick, where none of the mock drafts have Klaiber going. But Thomas is known for thinking out of the box, and pegged center Andrew Bynum as a top-10 selection before most executives did last June. Plus, Thomas could take a flyer or trade down into the second round, since he also has the 20th pick.
> There's also the chance Klaiber does not get drafted and the Knicks can sign him to the summer-league squad. Because he played at FDU, Klaiber has flown under the radar. The problem the Knicks face in this draft is a chunk of the big-college, projected first-round picks are combo guards and the Knicks are already overstocked there.


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/larry_gets_1_more_snub_knicks_marc_berman.htm


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

So true, there ain't more than 1 damn good, tall shooter in this draft.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Maybe they can trade with someone for a 2nd round pick and scoop him up there.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If Zeke takes this dude I'll be pissed.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> If Zeke takes this dude I'll be pissed.


Nahs, nahs, we have to supporst Zeke's draft choices, he is THE BEST draft picker. I'd much rathe have Maurice Ager or Shawne Williams, BUT remember how everyone booed when we picked David Lee with the 30th pick last year? Now look how he turned out, him and Frye have become untouchables.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think that Isiah's thinking that Josh Boone can influence this team the same way Channing Frye has done and probably take over as a starter while Frye does his thing as the backup 4-5. This Klaiber workout suggests though that maybe the Knicks are trying to get another pick in the second round. This actually worries me.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I think that Isiah's thinking that Josh Boone can influence this team the same way Channing Frye has done and probably take over as a starter while Frye does his thing as the backup 4-5. This Klaiber workout suggests though that maybe the Knicks are trying to get another pick in the second round. This actually worries me.


Who the hell would put Boone as starter right now and have Frye back him up? Boone doesn't even come close to Frye's offensive game and while Boone was deemed as a "shot blocker" at UConn so was Frye at Arizona, but that is not to knock on Frye. Frye has at least one more year of experience than Boone and faced the toughest, most gruelsome fans in the nation, Knicks fans, us. Nevertheless, Frye can regain his title as a defensive presence and shot blocker if he's working on his game this summer, while Boone on the other hand will be born a draft pick and rookie who hasn't even faced the slightest of challenges as a player yet.


----------

